# Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API



## Freiheraus (27. Oktober 2016)

*Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Oxide Games kündigt im Zuge eines Entwickler-Updates den Vulkan-Support für ihr Spiel "Ashes of the Singularity" an. Das Entwicklerstudio erlangte Popularität durch Pionierarbeiten an Low-Level-API Anwendungen wie dem "Star Swarm Stress Test" mit Mantle-Support oder ihrem DX12-Titel, der als erstes PC-Spiel "Asynchronous Compute" unterstützte und damit Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog.

Laut den Entwicklern könnte bereits das nächste Versions-Update 1.5 den Vulkan-Renderer enthalten, da interne Entwicklungsstufen des Spiel bereits mit Vulkan arbeiten. Erwähnt wird auch, dass AMD dem Studio eine Menge Hilfestellung leistest, um die Vulkan-Unterstützung umzusetzen und damit Vulkan im PC-Bereich insgesamt voranbringt. Man verpricht das diese Umsetzung auf allen Grafikchips, die Vulkan-fähig sind, großartig laufen wird.    



> ## Vulkan ##
> 
> This is now working in our internal builds! This might show up in 1.5. AMD is providing a lot of assistance to us in getting Vulkan support so please be sure to give some kudos and credit to AMD for Vulkan in PC gaming. It'll run great on any GPU that supports Vulkan.




Technologiebegeisterten Usern könnte diese Ankündigung Freudentränen in die Augen schießen lassen, ein erster Performance-Showdown zwischen den "konkurrierenden" Grafik-APIs von Microsoft (D3D12) und der Khronos Group (Vulkan) wäre somit möglich. 

Danke an den User "kruemelmonster" aus dem 3DCenter-Forum, durch den ich hierauf aufmerksam wurde.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Finde ich gut.
Vulkan erscheint mir sowieso ausgereifter und besser zu sein als DX 12.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

DX12 läuft in Ashes dufte. Ich bin trotzdem auf die Vulkan-Version gespannt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> DX12 läuft in Ashes dufte. Ich bin trotzdem auf die Vulkan-Version gespannt.



Bin auch gespannt, wie die läuft. Wenn die auch so einen guten Performace-Sprung gibt, kann DX12 eigentlich einpacken. Die restlichen DX12-Spiele laufen ja recht schlecht und sind an Win10 gebunden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> DX12 läuft in Ashes dufte. Ich bin trotzdem auf die Vulkan-Version gespannt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich bin gespannt, ob Oxide inzwischen mal ihre Datenbasis überarbeitet hat und MCQ nicht anhand einer Vendor/ID-Liste aktiviert, die aus 2015 stammt sondern überall, wo es unterstützt wird.
Oh - und hoffentlich machen sie nicht wieder die Savegame-Kompatibilität kaputt 

Ansonsten: Moar Power to Vulkan!


----------



## Stueppi (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Ist ja sehr schön das ein Benchmark die ganzen Funktionen bekommt, aber wann kommen denn mal die Spiele mit der hoch angepriesenen Low Level API?
Ich dachte Vulkan baut auf Mantle auf und Mantle gibts jetzt schon ein paar Jahre, hat zwar nur EA in ein paar wenige Titel gesteckt, aber haben die nicht mal ein wenig daran gearbeitet? Was macht Valve? Wollten die nicht ein eigenes OS, mit Vulkan können die doch DirectX mal konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Placebo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Finde ich gut.
> Vulkan erscheint mir sowieso ausgereifter und besser zu sein als DX 12.


Wieso?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob Oxide inzwischen mal ihre Datenbasis überarbeitet hat und MCQ nicht anhand einer Vendor/ID-Liste aktiviert, die aus 2015 stammt sondern überall, wo es unterstützt wird.



Jetzt kommt der Fanatiker wieder um die Ecke und frägt sich laut, was wohl los wäre, wenn etwas ähnliches in einem Gameworks Titel passieren würde...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ist ja sehr schön das ein Benchmark die ganzen Funktionen bekommt, aber wann kommen denn mal die Spiele mit der hoch angepriesenen Low Level API?
> Ich dachte Vulkan baut auf Mantle auf und Mantle gibts jetzt schon ein paar Jahre, hat zwar nur EA in ein paar wenige Titel gesteckt, aber haben die nicht mal ein wenig daran gearbeitet? Was macht Valve? Wollten die nicht ein eigenes OS, mit Vulkan können die doch DirectX mal konkurrenz machen.



Ich habe gerade wieder zwei Stunden lang Gefechte in AotS bestritten. Das ist kein Benchmark, sondern ein durchaus spaßiges Spiel. Der Techdemo-Charme kommt aber nicht von ungefähr, denn die Massenschlachten sind sehr schön anzusehen und auch akustisch bietet das Spiel viel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob Oxide inzwischen mal ihre Datenbasis überarbeitet hat und MCQ nicht anhand einer Vendor/ID-Liste aktiviert, die aus 2015 stammt sondern überall, wo es unterstützt wird.



Was ist den MCQ?


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, wie die läuft. Wenn die auch so  einen guten Performace-Sprung gibt, kann DX12 eigentlich einpacken. Die  restlichen DX12-Spiele laufen ja recht schlecht und sind an Win10  gebunden.


Die Performance wird sehr wahrscheinlich ähnlich  ausfallen, Win 7 und 8 sind natürlich gute Argumente, aber das ist nicht  das einzige was entscheidend ist und bis DX12 "einpacken" kann, wird es  definitiv noch lange dauern, wenn dieser Zustand überhaupt je erreicht  wird. 
Es wird weiterhin ein robustes HLSL--> SPIR-V Frontend benötigt, da der meiste Shader-Code in HLSL geschrieben ist. 
Aktuell  muss man sich mit Übersetzungstools bemühen den HLSL code nach GLSL zu  übersetzen, diese decken aber nicht das ganze Featurespektrum ab und  insgesamt wird einfach mehr Aufwand benötigt. 
Das muss in Zukunft einfacher und direkter werden. 
Daneben  gibt es noch weitere "kleine" Problemchen, Vulkan wird z.B. von Intel  unter Windows noch gar nicht unterstützt, ebenso fehlt Vulkan praktisch  Multi-GPU-Support. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist den MCQ?


Multiple Compute Queues bzw. Async Compute bzw. Multi-Engine. 
Oxide hat Nvidia von Async Compute per Vendor-ID ausgeschlossen, aber das sollte eig. gar nicht nötig sein, da sich die Runtime und der Treiber darum kümmern, so läuft es effektiv beim 3D Mark Time Spy ab, wo es keine Blacklist gibt.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



Locuza schrieb:


> Oxide hat Nvidia von Async Compute per Vendor-ID ausgeschlossen, aber das sollte eig. gar nicht nötig sein



Wollte nVidia damals nicht selber ausgesperrt werden oder hat sich gar gewünscht, dass AS wieder rausfliegt?


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Da gab es keine direkten Antworten dazu, aber Oxide meinte das Nvidia  "irgendwelche" Einstellungen nicht im Spiel haben wollte und zusätzlich  mit der Aussage das die Async Compute Performance katastrophal ausfiel  und sie eine extra Vendor-Erkennung einbauen mussten, kann man einen  Zusammenhang verbinden. 
Aktuell sollte es aber egal sein, ob ein  Spiel intern AS verwendet oder nicht, die Runtime und der Treiber  müssten sich darum kümmern und das sollte auch nicht "katastrophal" enden.


----------



## Stueppi (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade wieder zwei Stunden lang Gefechte in AotS bestritten. Das ist kein Benchmark, sondern ein durchaus spaßiges Spiel. Der Techdemo-Charme kommt aber nicht von ungefähr, denn die Massenschlachten sind sehr schön anzusehen und auch akustisch bietet das Spiel viel.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Dann haben wir ja immerhin einen ganzen Titel...


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Vulkan Titel:
Doom, Dota 2, The Talos Principle, Ashes of the Singularity (mit dem kommenden Patch)

DX12 Titel:
Forza Motorsport 6: Apex, Forza Horizon 3, Gears of War Ultimate Edition, Gears of War 4, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Total War: Warhammer, Hitman, Battlefield 1, Ashes of the Singularity, Deus Ex Mankind Divided, Quantum Break

Civilization VI wurde ursprünglich mit DX12 angekündigt und die Linux Portierung von Deus Ex Mankind Divided könnte im ersten Halbjahr 2017 eine Vulkan Umsetzung erhalten bzw. möglicherweise andere Titel, wie Feral im Livestream gestern angekündigt hat.


----------



## cesimbra (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade wieder zwei Stunden lang Gefechte in AotS bestritten. Das ist kein Benchmark, sondern ein durchaus spaßiges Spiel. Der Techdemo-Charme kommt aber nicht von ungefähr, denn die Massenschlachten sind sehr schön anzusehen und auch akustisch bietet das Spiel viel.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Apropos Akustik: Ich bin als langjähriger, teils professioneller Nutzer eines binauralen Mikrophons (aka Kunstkopf-Stereophonie) hochinteressiert an Quellmaterial zum AMD-3D-Sound. Kennst Du da etwas aktuelles, möglichst nicht komprimiertes Videomaterial, am liebsten gar im Rahmen eines Spiels bzw. mindestens einer (neueren) Demo, oder ist das eingeschlafen?

Edith reicht die pflichtgemäßen Grüße nach und frägt:
Bzw. weißt Du gar, ob es Tools gibt, mit denen ich Soundquellen in binaurale Tonaufnahmen nachträglich platziert unter Nutzung der Graphikkarte mittels Raytracing-Algorithmen "räumlich positioniert" und in anspruchsvoller Qualität einfügen kann? (Daß ich dafür erst einmal "Räume" nachbilden müsste ist mir klar, aber besser als die üblichen "Flur, Klo, Fußballstadion, Höhle-Presets) Und: Mit AMD-3D-Sound meinte ich natürlich AMD TrueAudio (in der "next" Version)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Freu mich schon auf die Shader Intrinsics, die nach Doom hier bestimmt auch wieder mit an Bord sein werden. Oxide hat ja gute connections.


----------



## cesimbra (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Shader Intrinsics, die nach Doom hier bestimmt auch wieder mit an Bord sein werden. Oxide hat ja gute connections.



Freuen im Sinne von "spannend" ja, auf jeden Fall – auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich halt ein wenig, ob die Diversifizierung im Code wirklich das ist, was hardwareübergreifend auf Dauer wirklich "gut für alle" sein soll.


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Shader Intrinsics, die nach Doom hier bestimmt auch wieder mit an Bord sein werden. Oxide hat ja gute connections.


Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob Oxide etwas Herstellerspezifisches einbauen möchte, zuletzt wollte man nur einen Renderpfad für jeden, desweiteren gab es keine Aussagen diesbezüglich von Oxide oder AMD.
Ich würde in der Hinsicht nichts erwarten.


----------



## immortuos (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Wird interessant wie der Vergleich mit Vulkan dann aussieht


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Vulkan hat es nicht vor Halloween geschafft, aber es gibt ein kleines Status-Update:


> *## Vulkan ##*
> 
> We have this most of the way completed and  have test apps of it ready.  The remaining issue is HLSL to Vulkan.  One  of our partners is working on an HLSL shader converter.  Once we have  that, we should be able to release a Vulkan version soon after.
> 
> Once there's a Vulkan version, we can take a look at SteamOS (Linux) support.


Ashes: NOVEMBER 2016 DEV update! :: Ashes of the Singularity General Discussion


----------



## VikingGe (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



> The remaining issue is HLSL to Vulkan


Ich hoffe mal, dass sie den Teil nicht versauen und der Vulkan-Renderer am Ende wegen lahmarschiger Shader im GPU-Limit nur 30% der D3D-Leistung liefert. Die eigentliche Optimierung der SPIR-V-Shader wird zwar eh vom Grafiktreiber erledigt, aber gerade darin, wie OGL/Vulkan und D3D Tessellation angehen, sowie in eingebauten Funktionen gibt es durchaus Unterschiede.


----------



## Freiheraus (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Wäre interessant wer der Partner ist der den Konverter macht.


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass sie den Teil nicht versauen und der Vulkan-Renderer am Ende wegen lahmarschiger Shader im GPU-Limit nur 30% der D3D-Leistung liefert. [...]


Na, so übertrieben wird es definitiv nicht enden. 
Es würde mich wundern, wenn solide Umsetzungen zwischen D3D12 und Vulkan über 10% Differenz zeigen würden. 



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wer der Partner ist der den Konverter macht.


Das ist eine interessante Frage, einer unserer Partner, wer wohl?


----------



## Freiheraus (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

About - Oxide Games

Dan Baker, der in Frage käme ist Co-Founder, daher verwirrt mich der Begriff "partner". Und warum nennt man ihn nicht beim Namen? Irgendwie komisch, vielleicht ist er es auch nicht.


----------



## Freiheraus (11. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Semi-OT: Mit Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation ist übrigens eine Standalone-Erweiterung und somit ein weiteres DX12-Game erschienen: Ashes of the Singularity: Planetary Warfare on a massive scale

Vielleicht bekommt das auch Vulkan-Support?


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Semi-OT: Mit Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation ist übrigens eine Standalone-Erweiterung und somit ein weiteres DX12-Game erschienen: Ashes of the Singularity: Planetary Warfare on a massive scale
> 
> Vielleicht bekommt das auch Vulkan-Support?



Für Besitzer der Urversion gibts das Spiel zum halben Preis. Weis jemand ob das zeitlich befristet ist?


----------



## blackout24 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wer der Partner ist der den Konverter macht.



Im Vulkan Talk bei den Steam Dev Days haben die Entwickler darüber gesprochen, wie sie ihre Shader konvertieren. Anscheinend bekommt der offizielle GLSL -> SPIR-V Compiler (glslang) wohl ein HLSL frontend. 

Vulkan Graphics - YouTube

So ab Minute 28. LunarG und Google scheinen wohl das Frontend zu entwickeln.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Hallo da ich von sowas keinen schimmer habe wird dieses Vulkan für jeden erhältich sein und wie geht das Upgrade?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Noch gar nicht, die Entwickler planen gerade mit einem Juni-Release für das Vulkan-Update. Wenn ich ihr mich fragt, scheint das eine Nerverending-Story wie bei Ark zu werden (mit dem Unterschied, dass Oxide sich mit Low-Level auskennt, aber die Prio scheint fast genauso niedrig zu sein).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vulkan: DX12-Titel "Ashes of the Singularity" erhält Support für Khronos' Low Level-API*

Najah ark läuft bei weitem nicht so gut.....also nicht tragisch


----------

